# Feeling Good



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Today I was talking to my friend in Geography and she mentioned that she owns two African Dwarf Frogs. Me being a previous owner (back in my very dark days of fish keeping) I asked her it was all going. She did the same thing I did. Bought them in that tiny little .5 gallon tank so they can't even move and never the changes the water. She got them about a month ago, she said. I explained to her about how they needed heat and sometimes a filter and bigger tank, at least for the two. Also that they breath air. She was absolutely horrified, completely baffled by all of the information and she started to panic, saying she wanted to go right now and get a bigger tank.

I have recently been scouring the Internet for a cheap lid for my QT 5g, and found one for 5 bucks WITH the tank. I have no need for this extra tank, and told her I'd give it to her with some fake plants and that she could by some rocks (after soaking for a while) at the dollar store to use. She was incredibly grateful, and I even mentioned that if she got a heater she could get a Betta. Yessssss. I have created a monster now > I'm getting the tank on Sunday and putting my 5g away with it's new lid and delivering her the new to me 5g on Monday  She's really excited about it and keeps randomly walking up to me and thanking me. I feel like I made a difference, and thought I might share it here.

What kind of rescue/made a difference stories do you guys have, fish or other animals?


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh that is great that you could help your friend out so much plus you helped the froggies and maybe a betta too!!! Good on you

Rescue stories uh where to start, A pony, 200 budgies, a cat, a rat, mice and bettas all of them long stories but with happy endings. Basically some of them were either unwanted, neglected, suffered cruelty or orphaned and I took them all in and provided a forever home and love them all to bits.


----------

